# Inter Forum Match - GM vs Golf Magic - 29/30th May 2010 @ Forest Pines



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Can we keep this thread purely for the interested parties please and also for info on the event, hijack this thread and you all die!

Righty ho boys n girls....

Venue - Forest Pines have a look here
Dates - 29th & 30th May 2010
Price - Â£129 for 2 rounds of golf, dinner, bed & breakfast (single room supplement is Â£30)

Format is 4BBB on the Saturday & Singles matchplay on Sunday, all points counting in a Ryder Cup style towards team totals for the winners (which will be us  ) and a trophy will be presented to the winning team to retain for a year, it is hoped we can make this an annual event!!

We'll also be getting polo shirts printed for the occasion, I have mailed a few places for prices for 2 x polo shirts each, we have red for 1 day and no colour decided for the 2nd day....any preffered choices from anyone?
The polo's will (hopefully - if Mike agrees to let us) have the Golf Monthly logo & your forum name emroidered on and for 2 decent quality tops I cant see the price being much more than Â£20.

A large number of people both on here and the Golf Magic forum have expressed an interest in playing in this competition, but for logistical reasons it will (initially) be necessary to limit this to 20 players per team. A deposit will be required to secure your place, and the remaining payment will be required to be paid one month before the event. I won't be asking for a deposit for a good few weeks yet, so plenty of time to think about things and confirm your attendance. Don't worry if your name appears to be 25th on the list...I know from experience that people will pull out over the coming weeks so the chances are you will get a place. We will run a "reserve" list anyway for people to fill places as and when they become available. If numbers of confirmed players exceeds the 20 guaranteed places, we will negotiate with the hotel for more spaces, so as I say, you are guaranteed to get a spot.

So, who wants to whip these Golf Magic boys pansy asses then folks?

Interested parties from the other thread here, if these dates and venue are no good for you then please let me know and i'll remove you from the list, also if you want adding to the list pop your name down!

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG
2 - Vig
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg


----------



## The23rdman (May 18, 2009)

So, is Robo still playing for both sides?? ;-)


----------



## boanerges (May 18, 2009)

May I as a GM newcomer be added to the Team for Forest Pines. Cant wait to whup some Golfmagic ass


----------



## mono217 (May 18, 2009)

Lets whooop golf tragic.


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

May I as a GM newcomer be added to the Team for Forest Pines. Cant wait to whup some Golfmagic ass 

Click to expand...

I don't think that would be a good idea, do you Boa?
Smufter


----------



## Robo (May 18, 2009)

So, is Robo still playing for both sides?? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Erm no..Why?


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

So, is Robo still playing for both sides?? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Erm no..Why? 

Click to expand...

There is somebody on the Golf Magic site named Robo but he is Robobum on here. Hence the confusion.
Don't worry, it's all in hand!!


----------



## Robo (May 18, 2009)

Cheers Smiffy! 
29/30th are good for me.


----------



## rob2 (May 18, 2009)

Hey Keef,

Room for one more?  

Count me in. Gives me a year to practice!!

Rob2


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

You're in rob2...

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985

Boa....i'll get back to you shortly.


----------



## vig (May 18, 2009)

Not wanting to P**s on anyones bonfire but, numbers could get very large very quickly.
There are a lot of regulars on holiday and may want to put their names forward.  There are a lot of lurkers that may take the place of a more "deserving" long time poster


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Not wanting to P**s on anyones bonfire but, numbers could get very large very quickly.
There are a lot of regulars on holiday and may want to put their names forward.  There are a lot of lurkers that may take the place of a more "deserving" long time poster
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it too much Vig. Keith and I have "suggested" limiting the numbers to 20 a side, and 40 is the total number that has been advised to the hotel. More places will be made available once people start paying their deposits and confirm, but experience tells me that about 20% of people that have initially put their names down will pull out at some stage or another.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Ladies, gents and whatever else frequents this god forsaken hellhole of a forum 

Please join me in celebrating the announcement of Vig as Team Golf Monthly's Vice Captain 

With me & vig at the helm, what can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Ladies, gents and whatever else frequents this god forsaken hellhole of a forum 

Please join me in celebrating the announcement of Vig as Team Golf Monthly's Vice Captain 

With me & vig at the helm, what can possibly go wrong?  

Click to expand...

What a couple of grade A, oven ready, giblets removed knobs.


----------



## Dodger (May 18, 2009)

I don't want to piss on anyones chips either but do you not think alot of folk will drop out or disappear from the forum in the next year??
I personally don't think I can commit to an event over a year away....I could be deed by then!


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Very possibly dodger, but in the same token I dare say as new members join the forum and get involved then they too might well want to be involved.

The chances are though, that at least 10 or so of the names on the list already will change before the event anyway, as long as the list keeps full in numbers and keeps evolving we'll be fine.


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

I personally don't think I can commit to an event over a year away....I could be deed by then! 

Click to expand...

Has that stopped Tiger putting his name down for the Masters next year???


----------



## Dodger (May 18, 2009)

No but he no doubt doesn't have financial planning to worry on or an annual lads golf jolly probable around the same time as the masters.


----------



## vig (May 18, 2009)

Ladies, gents and whatever else frequents this god forsaken hellhole of a forum 

Please join me in celebrating the announcement of Vig as Team Golf Monthly's Vice Captain 

With me & vig at the helm, what can possibly go wrong?  

Click to expand...

WTF (where's the shaky fist smiley?) I didn't agree you git! 
Lots can go wrong,  what if I fall off the wagon, you'll have to sober me up at 3am with some coffee's (seen that on a western with Mitchum)


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

No but he no doubt doesn't have financial planning to worry on
		
Click to expand...

A tenner a month transferred into Keefs bank account will have it paid by April!


----------



## Dodger (May 18, 2009)

try 30 if I'm keeping up with robo at night...


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

WTF (where's the shaky fist smiley?) I didn't agree you git! 
Lots can go wrong,  what if I fall off the wagon, you'll have to sober me up at 3am with some coffee's (seen that on a western with Mitchum)  

Click to expand...

      

I'll keep you right


----------



## boanerges (May 18, 2009)

Smufter

It is a VERY good idea and in most people's opinion would strengthen the GM side. Anyway, it's hardly up to you who plays for GM, so do the other thing old lad


----------



## boycey1985 (May 18, 2009)

id be up for this for def put me down!!!


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Smufter

It is a VERY good idea and in most people's opinion would strengthen the GM side. Anyway, it's hardly up to you who plays for GM, so do the other thing old lad 

Click to expand...

Come on Boa. Show your true colours.
I strongly advise you to ban this bloke before he gets out of hand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2009)

Cool - hopefully HTL and I will still be unbeaten by then and can add golf magic to our list of vanquished foes (if selected as a pair of course). I do like the idea of team shirts. Well done to those that have been involved in sorting this on both sides to date


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Thats what i like to see, people nominating themselves for pairings and there we have our first...

Homer & HTL


----------



## boanerges (May 18, 2009)

Smufter
Stop being a pompous jerk old lad. Anyway, I'm sure that you could do with a golf lesson from me. HOW many shots do I have to give you? THAT many?!


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

Thats what i like to see, people nominating themselves for pairings and there we have our first...

Homer & HTL 

Click to expand...

I can see myself and Nimbleblade giving them a right old pasting


----------



## mono217 (May 18, 2009)

We will have to have a good fist pump on the day lol


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2009)

We will have to have a good fist pump on the day lol 

Click to expand...


----------



## Jahmoo (May 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Due to Lappy died well over a month ago now, my time spent on work lappy is very little, reason for not being about.

I will say, I have signed up for this match, though will be joining the GolfMagic team, as I have not had the chance to tally up my posts, as newby here, but oldy at GolfMagic, so thought best I would play for my beloved forum 

Keef, like the references, kick our asses, as you have seen, we are saying the same about Golf-Monthly, easy ride 

Just to add, well done on a fantastic Venue and Price, just now for the weather dance, I will start right away


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooooo traitor!!!

Get orf our land  lol

The banter is good mate, I had to join the Magic site as I could see some of the comments that were being posted about us like "That Golf Monthly crowd look a right bunch of No-Hopers!"

I'm not going to let that wash, so decided I would join up and let all the wannabee golfers on Magic know that we're watching


----------



## LGL (May 18, 2009)

Hi Guys - just thought I'd pop in and say Hi to the opposition.   

Great looking venue and an even greater idea for the 2 forums to get together.  

Something nice to look forward to.


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Dear god, look what the cats dragged in, another Golf Monthly wannabee 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LGL (May 18, 2009)

Dear god, look what the cats dragged in, another Golf Monthly wannabee 

Welcome to the forum!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks   I come in peace lol.  I've heard the natives are friendly


----------



## KeefG (May 18, 2009)

Some of us have our moments! lol

If you want to defect and play for a real team, send me a pm and i'll tell Smiffy you've had enough of them over there


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2009)

Hi Guys - just thought I'd pop in and say Hi to the opposition.   

Great looking venue and an even greater idea for the 2 forums to get together.  

Something nice to look forward to. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kate
Nice to have you aboard


----------



## Jahmoo (May 19, 2009)

Hi Guys - just thought I'd pop in and say Hi to the opposition.   

Great looking venue and an even greater idea for the 2 forums to get together.  

Something nice to look forward to. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kate, was wondering if you had some one to share a room with  

Keef, Banta is a good thing, though I feel getting personal is better


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kate, was wondering if you had some one to share a room with  

Click to expand...

I expect she'll share with Lyn Whittaker or Steph


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2009)

I just thought I'd post a few pics I took last year to whet your appetite


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2009)

I just thought I'd post a few pics I took last year to whet your appetite
		
Click to expand...

Looks a very, very nice course Bob
Thanks for those

Here are some course reviews from people who have played there for anyone that is interested....

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/27537_reports.html


----------



## RICHARD3879 (May 19, 2009)

hi keef put me down as a definate mate,cheers.


----------



## KeefG (May 19, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2009)

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC"

1 SMIFFY
2 SPARKY
3 IAN
4 DEC
5 TIM ELLIS
6 TAZ
7 DERMOT
8 THE CROW
9 THEROD
10 JAHMOO
11 THE23RDMAN
12 LGL (KATE)
13 LITTLEINJUNGURU
14 JOSHTHENOSH
15 NIFTY
16 ARNIEBOY
17 CRAZYFACE
18 SNOOPY
19 PN-WOKINGHAM
20 NIMBLEBLADE
21 FLOUNDER
22 DAVETHESLICE
23 1OVER
24 JUSTPURED
25 LATINDANCER 
26 LYN WHITTAKER
27 THE BLACK CAT
28 STEPH
29 NICKGT


----------



## HarryMonk (May 19, 2009)

Sorry chaps I have not been on lately, but I do like a Ryder cup style battle, so can I be on the list Please?


----------



## KeefG (May 19, 2009)

Indeed you can...

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk


----------



## LGL (May 19, 2009)

Hi Guys - just thought I'd pop in and say Hi to the opposition.   

Great looking venue and an even greater idea for the 2 forums to get together.  

Something nice to look forward to. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kate, was wondering if you had some one to share a room with  

Keef, Banta is a good thing, though I feel getting personal is better 

Click to expand...

Jammy Moos - if I was in the market for a "roomie" - you'd be front of the queue


----------



## LGL (May 19, 2009)

If you want to defect and play for a real team, send me a pm and i'll tell Smiffy you've had enough of them over there 

Click to expand...

Are you trying to poach me?   

Is that ethical? lol


----------



## Jahmoo (May 19, 2009)

Hi Guys - just thought I'd pop in and say Hi to the opposition.   

Great looking venue and an even greater idea for the 2 forums to get together.  

Something nice to look forward to. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kate, was wondering if you had some one to share a room with  

Keef, Banta is a good thing, though I feel getting personal is better 

Click to expand...

Jammy Moos - if I was in the market for a "roomie" - you'd be front of the queue 

Click to expand...


----------



## Yidio (May 20, 2009)

Keef,when you get a sec,mate,stick my name in the hat for this please. Cheers.


----------



## KeefG (May 21, 2009)

Certainly....

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk 
29 - Yidio


----------



## Yerman (May 21, 2009)

Looks like you'll need two courses.


----------



## Wildrover (May 22, 2009)

KeefG

I only live a few miles away so can I play and just pay for the golf rather than the whole package?

Sorry to be the awkward one.


----------



## KeefG (May 22, 2009)

Of course fella, you want adding to the ever growing list?


----------



## Steph (May 22, 2009)

Hi - thought I'd drop in to say hello too and to check-up on the opposition.  Good to see some familiar faces.  I'll be playing on the Golf Magic team.


----------



## Yerman (May 22, 2009)

Is that a confession?


----------



## KeefG (May 22, 2009)

lol njd

Welcome to the forum RedTee.....just checking out who's going to kicking you lot to the kerb like a gypo's dog next year have you?


----------



## vig (May 22, 2009)

If I may defend a lady's honour (pulled have I)
You could not wish to meet a nicer person and i'm sure she will take a pasting in the best possible way.


----------



## centuryg5 (May 26, 2009)

Ladies, gents and whatever else frequents this god forsaken hellhole of a forum 

Please join me in celebrating the announcement of Vig as Team Golf Monthly's Vice Captain 

With me & vig at the helm, what can possibly go wrong?  

Click to expand...

What a couple of grade A, oven ready, giblets removed knobs.
   

Click to expand...

                         Not wrong there,    .


----------



## centuryg5 (May 26, 2009)

Could i be  included in the GM forum team,please,please,please


----------



## KeefG (May 27, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5


----------



## Herbie (May 27, 2009)

I wish I had noticed this earlier, I wouldnt have entered elsewhere if Id been aware of this, playing elsewhere but have a great day, its a good course.


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2009)

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC" 

1 SMIFFY
2 SPARKY
3 IAN 
4 TIM ELLIS
5 TAZ
6 DERMOT
7 THE CROW
8 JAHMOO
9 THE23RDMAN
10 LGL (KATE)
11 LITTLEINJUNGURU
12 JOSHTHENOSH
13 NIFTY
14 ARNIEBOY
15 CRAZYFACE
16 SNOOPY
17 PN-WOKINGHAM
18 DAVETHESLICE
19 1OVER
20 JUSTPURED
21 LATINDANCER 
22 LYN WHITTAKER
23 THE BLACK CAT
24 STEPH
25 NICKGT
26 YORKIEDAVE
27 JONJERRE
28 FENGIBBON
29 SPARTACUS
30 HOGAN
31 DAVE GREEN
32 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE


----------



## Herbie (May 29, 2009)

Hang on a minute! 2010, is that right, if so I am up for it, I thought for one minute it was this year, I must have been knackered reading it.....doh!


----------



## KeefG (May 30, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ


----------



## Atticus_Finch (May 30, 2009)

I think I may be able to make this KeefG, Can you add my name please?
Cheers.


----------



## KeefG (May 31, 2009)

Certainly can fella!

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch


----------



## Wildrover (Jun 1, 2009)

Of course fella, you want adding to the ever growing list? 

Click to expand...

Count me in then please KeefG. Sorry about the delay, been away.


----------



## Jahmoo (Jun 2, 2009)

TEAM "GOLF MAGIC" 

1 SMIFFY
2 SPARKY
3 IAN 
4 TIM ELLIS
5 TAZ
6 DERMOT 
7 THE CROW
8 JAHMOO
9 THE23RDMAN
10 LGL (KATE)
11 LITTLEINJUNGURU
12 JOSHTHENOSH
13 NIFTY
14 ARNIEBOY
15 CRAZYFACE
16 SNOOPY
17 PN-WOKINGHAM
18 DAVETHESLICE
19 1OVER
20 JUSTPURED
21 LATINDANCER 
22 LYN WHITTAKER
23 THE BLACK CAT
24 STEPH
25 NICKGT
26 YORKIEDAVE
27 JONJERRE
28 FENGIBBON
29 SPARTACUS
30 HOGAN
31 DAVE GREEN
32 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Golf Monthly are up for a Spanking in 2010


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Golf Monthly are up for a Spanking in 2010    

Click to expand...

I didn't want to say anything....

but it certainly looks that way


----------



## KeefG (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Golf Monthly are up for a Spanking in 2010    

Click to expand...

I didn't want to say anything....

but it certainly looks that way


Click to expand...

You guys are such comedians....you all talk the talk, but can you walk the walk huh?  I think not 

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch
33 - Wildrover


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys are such comedians....you all talk the talk, but can you walk the walk huh?  I think not 

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch
33 - Wildrover
		
Click to expand...

Jeez!! Is that the cast list for Dads Army????


----------



## KeefG (Jun 2, 2009)

HA HA HA HA.....HEE HEE HEE HEE....stop please....HA HA HA.....my sides are splitting.

NOT


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

HA HA HA HA.....HEE HEE HEE HEE....stop please....HA HA HA.....my sides are splitting.

NOT 

Click to expand...

It's Corporal Jones!!


----------



## Wildrover (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys are such comedians....you all talk the talk, but can you walk the walk huh?  I think not 

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
1 - KeefG (Team Captain)
2 - Vig (Vice Captain)
3 - medwayjon
4 - Bobmac
5 - teegirl
6 - golfandmoregolf
7 - tincup
8 - njd
9 - Timberbonce
10 - TonyN
11 - Robo
12 - Golfmmad
13 - dodger
14 - GB72
15 - HomerJSimpson
16 - Viscount17
17 - theeaglehunter
18 - Stuart_C
19 - HTL
20 - mono217
21 - tonecapone
22 - forefortheday
23 - Whereditgo
24 - Imurg 
25 - rob2
26 - Boycey1985
27 - RICHARD3879
28 - HarryMonk
29 - Yidio
30 - centuryg5
31 - HNJ
32 - Atticus_Finch
33 - Wildrover
		
Click to expand...

Jeez!! Is that the cast list for Dads Army????
   

Click to expand...

Nope, it's the cast list for "300"

THIS IS GOLF MONTHLY!!!!!


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 2, 2009)

Keef, we shouldn't get into any slagging matches, we should retain a dignified silence. 
These Golf Magic guys have no idea of the whirlwind that awaits them.
I almost feel sorry for them.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

Keef, we shouldn't get into any slagging matches, we should retain a dignified silence. 
These Golf Magic guys have no idea of the whirlwind that awaits them.
I almost feel sorry for them.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT is funny


----------



## vig (Jun 2, 2009)

Keef, we shouldn't get into any slagging matches, we should retain a dignified silence. 
These Golf Magic guys have no idea of the whirlwind that awaits them.
I almost feel sorry for them.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT is funny
                   

Click to expand...

And they won't like it "up em"   

Listen 3F Smiff, once we've had you in the bar for ten minutes, you won't be able to hit a ball


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2009)

Listen 3F Smiff, once we've had you in the bar for ten minutes, you won't be able to hit a ball  

Click to expand...


----------



## KeefG (Jun 2, 2009)

once we've had you in the bar for ten minutes, you won't be able to hit a ball  

Click to expand...

10 mins....you're being a bit generous there vig 

1 sniff of a lager top or pimms n lemonade and he's doomed....


----------



## Herbie (Jun 2, 2009)

Golf magic will have to be magicians to beat us, but Im pretty confident it will be a 'Piff Paff Poof' of a different kind when we wear em down.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have vowed not to touch a drop of booze over the course of the week-end.
I want to be stone cold sober as my troops bask in the glory of a battle won.
C'mon the blue shirts


----------



## vig (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't touch the consomme or anything that looks like it could contain some "juice"


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just received the itineray from Forest Pines.

29/05/10 13.04 Tee off Forest/Pines 18 holes

29/05/10  20.00 Dinner in the Forest Suite

30/05/10  07.00 - 09.00 Breakfast in the Grill

30/05/10  09.28 Tee off Pines/Forest 18 holes

And the best bit???? Casual dress in the dining room!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy days - what colour are the GM boys wearing if the losing Magic side are in blue to match their mood afterwards


----------



## KeefG (Jun 3, 2009)

I was thinking we could wear these Homer:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2009)

Look god but black isn't really my colour. I'm sure I heard red muted around at one point or maybe that was the thread about GM logos. Have Team GM decided on a colour?


----------



## KeefG (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep, we've got red for 1 of the days and a different, undecided colour for the other day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2009)

Red with GM logo or just bring your own?


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just received the itineray from Forest Pines.

29/05/10 13.04 Tee off Forest/Pines 18 holes

29/05/10  20.00 Dinner in the Forest Suite

30/05/10  07.00 - 09.00 Breakfast in the Grill

30/05/10  09.28 Tee off Pines/Forest 18 holes

And the best bit???? Casual dress in the dining room!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 ah Great...... will be able to wear my "off the shoulder little black number".


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, we've got red for 1 of the days and a different, undecided colour for the other day.
		
Click to expand...

Might I suggest brown?
I reckon you is going to be right in da shite so it won't show the stains...
And sizes will be S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, XXXXL and "Northern Darts Player"...


----------



## KeefG (Jun 4, 2009)

Red with GM logo or just bring your own?
		
Click to expand...

Both days tops will have GM logo's & forum names on them, we'll look the part for when we take these Magic bitches apart


----------



## KeefG (Jun 4, 2009)

And sizes will be S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, XXXXL and "Northern Darts Player"...   


Click to expand...

Cool!

By the way fella, i've checked with the bar and they have plenty of lemonade in stock for your customary 1 or 2 drinks you soft, southern, shandy drinking jessie 

Leave the real drinking to us northern boys yeah?


----------



## vig (Jun 4, 2009)

Just received the itineray from Forest Pines.

29/05/10 13.04 Tee off Forest/Pines 18 holes

29/05/10  20.00 Dinner in the Forest Suite

30/05/10  07.00 - 09.00 Breakfast in the Grill

30/05/10  09.28 Tee off Pines/Forest 18 holes

And the best bit???? Casual dress in the dining room!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At no point in the above para does it mention where the falling down competition will be held. so, Smiffy, where TF is the room and time of the great babycham vs snowball comp going to be held?


As for a casual dress.  I was passing "Evans" the other day and noticed a beautiful low slung slinky with poppy print.  Now just need to sort out my Stilly's and handbag and i'm sorted


----------



## Herbie (Jun 6, 2009)

Just received the itineray from Forest Pines.

29/05/10 13.04 Tee off Forest/Pines 18 holes

29/05/10  20.00 Dinner in the Forest Suite

30/05/10  07.00 - 09.00 Breakfast in the Grill

30/05/10  09.28 Tee off Pines/Forest 18 holes

And the best bit???? Casual dress in the dining room!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At no point in the above para does it mention where the falling down competition will be held. so, Smiffy, where TF is the room and time of the great babycham vs snowball comp going to be held?


As for a casual dress.  I was passing "Evans" the other day and noticed a beautiful low slung slinky with poppy print.  Now just need to sort out my Stilly's and handbag and i'm sorted  

Click to expand...

I can lend you my Golf brolly as it is a giant poppy when opened, you will be perfect vig!


----------

